
Parallel Javascript - mbrubeck
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2012/01/09/parallel-javascript/
======
kibwen
For people interested in programming languages, the author here is one of the
principal developers for the Rust language. Considering that Mozilla is
planning to use Rust to implement a new highly-parallel browser engine, I
can't help but wonder if they have (very) long-term aspirations to write a new
Javascript engine as well to complement their (somewhat less long-term)
Javascript-based DOM implementation. See also
www.slideshare.net/BrendanEich/future-tense-7782010

In any case, this blog has several really thoughtful posts on language design
(though I admit, much of it is over my head).

